# What size Kong??



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

What size Kong for a pup? And which one, puppy,regular or black extreme? We will be bringing home Abby next Saturday and she will be 8 weeks and 3 days old. I would like to get two but I don't want to have to replace them because she out grew them quickly. I have always gotten the red, larges for our fosters but they all were adults. 

Thanks guys!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Extreme, they can pick it up by the little end at 8 weeks. It might become a favorite toy then you'd be sad when you had to throw it away because it's too small.


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

Black and just slightly bigger than their mouth 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I've got the large soft puppy ones. My adult dogs seem to like them better and they don't tear them apart.


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

I bought my puppy two of the large puppy Kongs. She has not been an aggressive chewer up to this point, so they are still doing fine and still the right size for her. (She is 4 months old.)


----------

